# Is This Silverline Polisher decent?



## RobW

And would the pads be of use?

What I am looking for is something to de-swirl my car and my old man's mk4 golf.

Would this kit work well with Megs Swirl-X?


----------



## Clark3y

Yeah they are good especially for the price. The pads that came with mine were junk but they look different to those pictured there, which are probably still junk.

I'd get some half decent pads (no need to spend out on expensive ones IMO, anything you can buy from a detailing store will be fine) and some M205. I know I'm forever whoring M205 on here but honestly it's really excellent stuff and it's made for what you want, de-swirl by machine. Swirl-X is a hand-use product to the best of my knowledge, I'd get the proper deal if I were you.

standard rotary disclaimer... Be sure to read Dave KG's guide, and you would probably do well to practice on something you don't care about if you've not used a rotary before.


----------



## RobW

So, pads like these?

What about a backing plate? Would the one with the machine be suitable?

M205?


----------



## Robbie.M

nice machine, and good slow setting..my rotary's lowest speed setting is 600rpm..and that is really comfy to use at this speed..some machines are listing the lowest speed at 1000rpm, thats just not slow enough


----------



## Dipesh

Silverline silverstorm is much better then that as it has
the constant rpm circuit. The one above does not so it's a bit flawed IMO.


----------



## markc

Clark3y said:


> Yeah they are good especially for the price. The pads that came with mine were junk but they look different to those pictured there, which are probably still junk.
> 
> I'd get some half decent pads (no need to spend out on expensive ones IMO, anything you can buy from a detailing store will be fine) and some M205. I know I'm forever whoring M205 on here but honestly it's really excellent stuff and it's made for what you want, de-swirl by machine. Swirl-X is a hand-use product to the best of my knowledge, I'd get the proper deal if I were you.
> 
> standard rotary disclaimer... Be sure to read Dave KG's guide, and you would probably do well to practice on something you don't care about if you've not used a rotary before.


You are spot on about those pads...they are crap!!:buffer:
I am going to try the swirlx by hand as suggested.


----------



## RobW

Due to the lack of detailing stores up here, online is my option for buying pads!

What would the recommendations be?


----------



## Cullers

I'm just about to sell my Silverline Silver Storm. Only been used once! Lovely machine and I'm putting a good quality elite spot backing plate with it.


----------



## RobW

Hw much you looking for it and where did you get the pads for it?!


----------



## Cullers

Looking for £45 (only used for about ten minutes). No, didn't get pads with it (other than sheepskin) as the ones you get are always rubbish plus I have a stock of my own.


----------



## RobW

Throw in a couple of pads and I'll take it!!


----------



## Cullers

Lol.... I'll chuck in a yellow menz pad brand new but am wrong about the spot pad as its a DA fitting. Plus the price includes recorded delivery!


----------



## RobW

So would the Megs M205 be a good choice or is this considered a more advanced compound?


----------



## kay323

you still got this for sale?


----------

